# Track Frame ID: Petrus? Peter Brotherton?



## Rusty62 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a track frame I purchased off ebay. wanting to repaint/restore it in original livery and take it out for a spin on the track. Unfortunately it has been repainted  :? and the seller had no info on it apart from the fact that he bought it from Pete Lawson in Adelaide, Australia (I'm not too sure who he is/was) apparently it's not built by Pete Lawson. I have some pics here and have a feeling it may be a Petrus (built by Peter Brotherton) due to the clover-like cutouts/lugwork. I think someone said that Pete B used to do this to his frames. It has campagnolo dropouts but apart from, that, the clovers are the only distinguishing feature. there is no number on the bottom bracket shell but its possible it may be hidden under a thick layer of paint.

some info on PB from an Australian forum:


			
				531db said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if RM was ever known as "The Professor' but one of his  comtempory's was - Peter Brotherton.
> PB was the World Championship pursuit silver medalist in 1954 for Great Britain and came to Australia for the Melbourne Olympics in 1956, liked it so much he stayed in Australia. He raced initially as an Amateur and then as a Pro winning the Bendigo Golden Mile in 1957. Latter on PB built some nice frames under the 'Petrus' name.




 I'm guessing it's a late 60s/early 70s model but I have no experience with track frames. If anyone could give me ANY clues as to frame material, year and particularly make, I would be stoked.

here are some pics, sorry for crappy phone quality, If anyone needs particular pics, just tell me and I'll snap some more.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 30, 2012)

Please show a picture of the whole bike not just parts of the bike so I can see what it looks like.  Roger


----------



## Rusty62 (Apr 7, 2012)

sorry for the late reply

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=251016567587

there are some more pics above. I'm nearly certain it's a Petrus as I stumbled on this road frame that has the same markings (below)

http://velospace.org/node/35729


----------



## rhenning (Apr 8, 2012)

The EBay picture doesn't work.  Roger


----------



## Rusty62 (Apr 10, 2012)

rhenning said:


> The EBay picture doesn't work.  Roger




this should work
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/eku5y


----------

